# More induction...



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

I need more intake on the B14 and max air flow... What can be done to this? 
I already changed the air filter to the HKS super hi-flow filter but I still feel that the car's not on the max yet??? 

Can an open pod filter fit on the stock pipes??? I mean the PVC ones... Was jus wonderin' 'cause I saw there was an assembly of four bolts on the end of the pipe for the attachment of the air box... Will the open pod ones fit in?


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

hotshot cai is the way to go....thats about as max as u can go....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ScAvEnGeR said:


> I need more intake on the B14 and max air flow... What can be done to this?
> I already changed the air filter to the HKS super hi-flow filter but I still feel that the car's not on the max yet???
> 
> Can an open pod filter fit on the stock pipes??? I mean the PVC ones... Was jus wonderin' 'cause I saw there was an assembly of four bolts on the end of the pipe for the attachment of the air box... Will the open pod ones fit in?


yeah I'm wondering why you don't have a CAI already?

btw....PVC intakes are the least smart thing you can do.............


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

I didn't make any CAI DIYs yet... Hahaha... And the PVC pipes were stock... Not really PVC tho' it's kinda like rubbery and plastic-y... Y'know... the stock pipes...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ScAvEnGeR said:


> I didn't make any CAI DIYs yet... Hahaha... And the PVC pipes were stock... Not really PVC tho' it's kinda like rubbery and plastic-y... Y'know... the stock pipes...


just go with a hotshot cai.. it will give you the most hp for the buck and it last the longest..


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

bigger bore tb, and extrude hone the intake manifold, then port the head, that ought to do some good to the air intake flow.


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> bigger bore tb, and extrude hone the intake manifold, then port the head, that ought to do some good to the air intake flow.


You think I should get a bigger bore throttle body??? But my GA16's not really done up yet... What should I do before I get the bigger TB?? :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ScAvEnGeR said:


> You think I should get a bigger bore throttle body??? But my GA16's not really done up yet... What should I do before I get the bigger TB?? :cheers:



big bore TB wont help at all, unless you have to use all that air...meaning, just because you add alot of air to the engine, it doesnt nessecarily mean it will make more powerr...you have to even out the fuel to compensate for the excess air


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

So let's say I wanna change to the bigger TB, should I change the fuel rail and the injectors as well??? Or should I just stay with the current TB???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ScAvEnGeR said:


> So let's say I wanna change to the bigger TB, should I change the fuel rail and the injectors as well??? Or should I just stay with the current TB???



i would just stick with the stock TB right now...i forgot what all was said in this thread, but are you gonna go turbo, or keep it all motor?


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll keep it NA 'till I can't tune it anymore or until I reach the point where I can't take the GA16 anymore and dump in a SR20 motor... Whichever comes first...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

ScAvEnGeR said:


> So let's say I wanna change to the bigger TB, should I change the fuel rail and the injectors as well??? Or should I just stay with the current TB???


Unless you are running forced induction this will do next to nothing.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> big bore TB wont help at all, unless you have to use all that air...meaning, just because you add alot of air to the engine, it doesnt nessecarily mean it will make more powerr...you have to even out the fuel to compensate for the excess air


It helps on a GA, give about 3 hp but probably not a bone stock one. It does help on an all bolt on one.

Mike


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

What bolt ons you got in mind??? I dun have that many yet...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ScAvEnGeR said:


> What bolt ons you got in mind??? I dun have that many yet...


HS header
HS cai
JWT ecu
UR pulley
Stromung full exhaust
JWT cams
plugs and wires


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

I just DIY-ed my own CAI with some flexi tubing I got from a factory and a piping elbow of 75* right down from the intake to the bumper area where there is a plastic cover there for for lamps... Took that out and installed the albow there and the tubing to the elbow... 

What you guys think??? So far it's working ok..


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

if your gonna mod ur car...mod it smart...save up for the Hot shot CAI, u'll be better doing it(plus youll make your bay look a little nicer)


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

There's no hot shot manufacturer where I'm from... I'm in Malaysia remember??? Hahaha... But we do have a hot bits manufacturer... It's kinda like your hot shot there... A local manufacturer that produces quality products... Though a bit pricey...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

no, i dont remember your in malaysia...but now i know...so..hot bits? they have a site i can check out? i like to get to know as many manufactueres/shops as i can to better my info...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why cant you order directly from hotshot? i mean, how expensive is shipping internationally?


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> no, i dont remember your in malaysia...but now i know...so..hot bits? they have a site i can check out? i like to get to know as many manufactueres/shops as i can to better my info...


http://www.speedworks.com.my

Cheers man...


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> why cant you order directly from hotshot? i mean, how expensive is shipping internationally?


You see, it's the exchange rate from USD ro RM that's the killer... I mean the shippin' will only be around less than 50 bucks but then if the header costs... let's say USD 100 ok? You convert that to RM and I'll have a RM 390 header... That's why it's not economically feasible to do so...  

:cheers:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ScAvEnGeR said:


> http://www.speedworks.com.my
> 
> Cheers man...


thankz.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yo scavenger- is your car RHD? nice..post pics


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

What's RHD??? I dunno the US slangs that well... Hahaha... Neither do I know many abbreviations...  Sorry


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

by RHD we mean Right Hand drive (there's a fascination about that here in the states, simply because the only vehicles we see with right hand drive are mail trucks.)


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

oic... hahahahaa.... i'll try to post some pics when i'm free ok?
I promise Honda... I'll try to show it to you la..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ScAvEnGeR said:


> oic... hahahahaa.... i'll try to post some pics when i'm free ok?
> I promise Honda... I'll try to show it to you la..




feel free to post them in the Member rides section


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks Mike... hahaha.... it'll look a bit out of place especially since it's a RHD...


----------

